# Potential scam



## barnyard (Jun 21, 2012)

Posting so others are aware. We were made aware (by someone who may have been scammed) of this website. Sparkplugsgermanshepherds.net
The person paid for a puppy, supposedly in Virginia, and has not received one, nor have they heard back after sending their money. The website looks like a scam to me, no address or name listed, multiple errors throughout the website (one time referring to another breed, etc. )The IP address is in China
Please do a little checking before sending money.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks . Buyer be ware.


----------



## squerly (Aug 3, 2008)

> This puppy is a gentle giant. A born guard dog, he rarely barks, but he always defend its territory and family, and is more a silent guard rather than a barker. No matter how friendly he is, any time he senses danger he will naturally guard on its own unless the owners are there to tell it otherwise. Self-confident and watchful, this puppy is patient and considered excellent with children. Intelligent, calm, even-tempered and docile, he respond well to firm, but gentle, patient training. He love to please and need a lot of human leadership.


 That's one heck of an 8 week old puppy, that's for sure. (Sarcasm)


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I don't understand how someone will hand over their money to a website without talking to the seller, visiting, emailing, etc. It isn't a pair of shoes you are buying for 50 bucks. I almost don't have sympathy for someone who gets scammed like this....almost.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Eddie....do your homework, and you won't be had.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

squerly said:


> That's one heck of an 8 week old puppy, that's for sure. (Sarcasm)


LOL, not to mention the list of over a dozen commands these puppies already know that they respond to 75% of the time. 



> All these puppies have received obedience training commands in the last 5 weeks and are all able to do the following at up to 75% test on them,


so they started obedience training these pups at 3 months? Wow! 

I also googled part of the testimonials, and they show up, almost word-for-word on an English bulldog site.


----------

